# Applet reagiert nach neu laden der Webseite nicht mehr verlässlich auf KeyEvents



## Icewind (23. Aug 2009)

Hallo,
das Problem gestaltet sich sehr merkwürdig. Ich programmiere im Moment an einem Applet für die Uni (zu finden hier: Cetacea).
Wenn das Applet nun das erste mal geladen wird funktioniert alles einwandfrei, man kann die Knoten und Kanten (ich verwende JGraph für den Graphen), nach doppelclick auf ihnen, umbenennen. Wenn man welche ausgewählt hat kann man sie auch per entfernen Taste löschen.

Wenn man nun allerdings die Seite neu lädt reagiert er nicht mehr auf die Tastatureingaben, sie kommen beim entsprechenden KeyListener nicht an. Wenn man nun allerdings die Konsolenausgabe der löscht kann es passieren das die vorher gedrückten Tasten auf einmal "ankommen".

Wenn man den ClassLoader-Cache löscht und die Seite neu lädt funktioniert es wieder einwandfrei.

Ich leite meine Appletklasse von JApplet ab und überschreibe die destroy() Methode nicht, allerdings starte ich auch keine Threads, und meines wissens nach sollte JGraph auch keine starten.

Infos: WinXP x64, Firefox 3.5.2, Java 1.6.0_05

Hat vllt jemand eine Ahnung, bzw kann dieses Problem bestätigen/widerlegen?


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Aug 2009)

_Applet not found_ in Opera mit Java 1.6 unter Ubuntu 9.04.
_Applet not found_ in Opera mit Java 1.6 unter Windows Vista.
_Applet not found_ in Opera mit Java 1.6 unter Windows XP.

Keine Anzeige in Google Chrome.


----------



## Icewind (31. Aug 2009)

Oke danke, hab jetzt die Seite auf das applet tag umgestellt und bei mir funktioniert die Anzeige und Google Chrome und Opera...

Der Bug um den es geht tritt bei mir mit der Version 1.6_15 nicht mehr auf. Aber das ist irgendwie auch keine tolle Lösung... hmz...


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Sep 2009)

Was heißt "keine tolle Lösung"? Sie ist legitim und damit richtig.
Zeige mal deinen Applet-Tag.


----------



## Icewind (1. Sep 2009)

<APPLET archive="cetacea/cetacea.jar,cetacea/libs/jgraph.jar" code="cetacea.Startup" width="640" height="480">
</APPLET>

Naja nicht so toll ist aus der Sicht gesehen das die Bereitschaft des potenziellen Users das Tool einmal auszuprobieren sinkt wenn man dafür die Java Version aktualisieren muss  (wovon ich einmal stark ausgehe)


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Sep 2009)

Icewind hat gesagt.:


> Der Bug um den es geht tritt bei mir mit der Version 1.6_15 nicht mehr auf.


Welcher Bug?

Und benutzt du Klassen aus dem JDK 1.6? Für welche JRE-Version hast du denn programmieren wollen?
Was hat das Applet-Tag mit der Java-Version zu tun?


----------



## Icewind (2. Sep 2009)

Hm eigentlich wollte ich für 1.5 programmieren, zt wegen Mac...

Der Bug das nachdem man die Seite neu geladen hat man die Knoten bzw Kanten nicht mehr umbenennen kann...
Der tritt seitdem ich meine lokale JRE auf 1.6_15 aktualisiert hab nicht mehr auf...


----------

